# I am a music university student of Japan.How have you sutudied music?



## sunada (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello, I am a music university student of Japan. I want to ask a question to people who specialize in music.

How have you studied music?

I am wondering to the way of studying music in Japan.
Even music university students, they are very passive.
In Japan, teachers decide how we should play, and students follow the line. They do not know how to study music themselves.
So, generally, they play only two or three works which they are told to play by their teacher in a year, and play them Perfectly as their teacher told them.


----------



## gabby (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello:

Well, we study music somewhat the same way. The teacher decides what I will play for the entire semester and would give me a selected time to have the piece memorized. I have a question for you. I am a university also and I a having problems with form and analysis. Can you help me? 

Gabby


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

much personal reading and listening. that fueled the interest to get my college degrees in music. with them came lots of ensemble performing. i hope that helps.


----------

